# Will you participate in the Upland/Waterfowl slam programs?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

So who plans on buying the voucher for the upland and waterfowl slam programs?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Nope 
They get enough of my money as it is.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

This is the biggest joke


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Why is the money going directly to wildlife a joke ?


----------



## fishspook (Sep 21, 2007)

I think the program is cool. I'm not a great hunter, by any stretch; but I think the bands and coins are cool. I certainly didn't get all the bands last year, and I'm sure I won't get all of them this year, but it gives me a nudge to expand my hunting experience into something that I may not have gone after. Plus it's a chance to invest a little money where our passions lie.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Where is this money being spent all up north nothing in the Washington county or iron county that why I yt? Is a joke why should I support it they are not going to do anything in Washington county or iron county


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

richard rouleau said:


> Where is this money being spent all up north nothing in the Washington county or iron county that why I yt? Is a joke why should I support it they are not going to do anything in Washington county or iron county


 You know birds migrate right?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm kinda surprised at the results , I think making a difference with money going directly to wildlife in our state close to home is a good program. Wish more people would get on board for wildlife conservation, the money on your normal tags doesn't go directly to the cause , this does.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

richard rouleau said:


> Where is this money being spent all up north nothing in the Washington county or iron county that why I yt? Is a joke why should I support it they are not going to do anything in Washington county or iron county


You don't know they won't, the more money involved the better the chance of getting results close to home. And it's kinda look ducks unlimited or delta waterfowl , the money goes where it will do the most amount of good for wildlife. Trust me a few of them ducks your hunting are coming from the salt lake basin .


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I have enough trinkets and junk laying around my house--not sure if I need more of it or an ata' boy from the DWR. If I am going to donate $/time to help upland in Utah I will donate it to the Utah Chukar Foundation. They are building guzzlers and every year, doing projects and coordinating efforts. If I buy a DWR trinket they will probably spend the $ on a pen raised pheasant that they release a day before the 'hunt' and some yokel out of Richfield or wherever will shoot it (not that it's a bad thing). I guess you could say I have some fixed feelings.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Airborne said:


> I have enough trinkets and junk laying around my house--not sure if I need more of it or an ata' boy from the DWR. If I am going to donate $/time to help upland in Utah I will donate it to the Utah Chukar Foundation. They are building guzzlers and every year, doing projects and coordinating efforts. If I buy a DWR trinket they will probably spend the $ on a pen raised pheasant that they release a day before the 'hunt' and some yokel out of Richfield or wherever will shoot it (not that it's a bad thing). I guess you could say I have some fixed feelings.


It tells you what the money will be spent on on the page take a look .


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'll take the money I would spend on both slam and out it towards my idaho licence.jow ever I do contribute donations through du and dw. Also I have not had any problems finding bands on birds.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Airborne said:


> I have enough trinkets and junk laying around my house--not sure if I need more of it or an ata' boy from the DWR. If I am going to donate $/time to help upland in Utah I will donate it to the Utah Chukar Foundation. They are building guzzlers and every year, doing projects and coordinating efforts. If I buy a DWR trinket they will probably spend the $ on a pen raised pheasant that they release a day before the 'hunt' and some yokel out of Richfield or wherever will shoot it (not that it's a bad thing). I guess you could say I have some fixed feelings.


I got an email from the Utah Chukar Foundation encouraging people to participate.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I'll be doing the waterfowl one for sure. I'm not a good enough upland hunter. I think it's a fun thing for a great cause.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

SidVicious said:


> I'll be doing the waterfowl one for sure. I'm not a good enough upland hunter. I think it's a fun thing for a great cause.


Well what's good about it too is, donating to either one should help benefit all wildlife by improving habitat in any which way.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I likely will not participate.

Seems like I just dont have the time to spend on things like this anymore.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I likely will not participate.
> 
> Seems like I just dont have the time to spend on things like this anymore.


Me neither Bax, for me it's more for the thought of habitat improvements across the state, I'm not too worried about completing any slams.


----------

